# which is better speed or a bigger hole



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*check the easton hunting arrow chart*

for arrows, but i would say go with a fixed blade 100 grain head. the extra weight will make your arrows fly better, and you will have a bigger entry and exit hole. check out Muzzy Phantoms and Magnus stingers


----------



## MNTreeClimber (Mar 3, 2006)

*fixed blade*

Its fair to say that you should stick with fixed blade broadheads. That is your safest bet with a lighter draw weight. 

Most broadheads don't get "bigger" as they increase their weight. They usually just have heavier blades or a heavier ferule. 

I have used the magnus stingers and the G5 strikers. Both have worked great for me. 

I also hunt MN. Welcome to archery


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Go with the 100 if your arrow is not a super light. check your FOC.

The most important hole is the EXIT hole, especially when hunting from an elevated stand.

Do not get a huge broad head, I would stick with fixed heads about 1"-1 1/4" cutting. You need to get total penetration for a good blood trail. Not every shot will kill the animal in sight. Even the best shots will often end up in a short trailing job.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*50lbs plenty of punch*

All above post good info!


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would suggest a 100gr cut on contact fixed blade. Magnus Stingers are a great head.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

That's what she said :darkbeer:


----------



## swwiff (Oct 9, 2008)

buckkiller93 said:


> hey guys, i am only shooting around fifty pounds. so i am trying to get the most out of my bow. i dont know anything about speed versuses a bigger hole in an animal. i hunt WI and MN which you only need 30 or 35 lbs. depends on the state. i love the fifty pound draw cause i can shoot for so long and not have any problems.
> 
> my question is should i go with a 75 grain broadhead to get speed or a 100 to get a bigger entry hole.
> 
> will like any feedbCK I CAN GET


As a kid I got pass throughs shooting an old jennings lighting at 40 lbs.

I was using satallite tips the.

I managed two P&Y shooting a 330 grain arrow out of a matin cougar III with magnum limbs at 55lbs and using 100grain muzzy 4 blades.

It's not the speed so much as the KE your setup is generating.

Any idea what wt the arrow is and have you shot them through a chrono?


The 1 inch diameter 4 blade fixed blades would work well for you reguardless.


----------



## mgoose (Feb 18, 2009)

*exit holes*

Got my first deer with a bow last year...pulling 52 pounds on a Bowtech Tribute with 100 grain Muzzy fixed b.h.'s not sure but think about 250 grains on the arrow, exit hole was bigger than two fingers....deer ran 30 yards, slowed to a walk, went into some brush, and went maybe 15 more yards before falling down a steep ridge. (recovery is a long story)


----------



## realteamjesus1 (Jul 1, 2007)

*just my opion*

been shooting for 25y now and what i belive is that it is not a big thing with speed if u dont have the ability to hit what your aiming at,and the size of the bh hole will only matter to match and tune your arrow.i have a few sons that kill deer with 45 pounds and 75 muzz i belive the cutting diameter is 1 1/3,its small but they have learend to place there shoot and not take the bad ones,i rem what Fred Bear said in a actical i read ,its not how fast or how much weight you shoot ,if u cant hit the target every time consistanely,sorry for the poor spelling just had eye surgey and hard to see the keys,hope this helps
just practice a lot and use 3 d targets and got to your local archery club and as some of the archers around if u can try some of the stuff,we do it all the time here so u can find out what u want to use,,,,,,,,,,,,, god bless and good luck


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

heavier arrow and bh will help penetration and easier to tune


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

For your setup, you are better off going with the 100gr strikers...sharp as you know what!


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I also shoot a 50lb bow.

Recommend the following:

Easton St Epics 500 (good hunting arrow, often recommended)

100gr broadhead (good flight, and better penetration)

Any good COC BH (Magnus Stingers, Buzzcuts, Muzzy Phantom, G5 Montec)


----------

